# South Dakota goat meat search



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi yall, I'm still looking for a source for goat meat and/or milk in South Dakota. Please let me know if you have these or know of any. Thanks


----------



## ChristineBaize (Feb 5, 2015)

*George & Suzanne England
25468 255th Street
Midland, SD 57552*

*Phone: 605-344-2560*

* [email protected]*

George and Suzanne breed and raise Savanna meat goats. They would probably have some commercial to sell for meat.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My niece says that she knows Suzanne thru work...Small world


----------



## deeand (Jul 26, 2016)

*Pleasant Valley Farm in Custer, SD*

Pleasant Valley Farm in Custer SD sells goats . You can visit them at 
http://www.pleasantvalleyfarm.biz/

Please note that they are updating their website and there will be a new website by the August 1st 2016.


----------

